
Show HN: Pelatra- an interactive mobile game to play while using cardio equipment - fahimafadl
Pelatra is a game that makes cardio exercise engaging and entertaining. Users do not need any special hardware to play—only a phone or tablet is required. The front-facing camera of your device tracks the speed at which you are cycling&#x2F;moving and detects any horizontal movement to allow you to steer. Your body movements give you hands-free control over your in-game character. Pelatra guides your workouts by exposing you to challenges that are overcome by changing your speed and direction. Visit our site (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;oNakLa) to watch a video of our prototype demo level in action. You can also sign up for access to the prototype by filling out the form on our homepage!
======
nibab
Here is a play-through for reference.
[https://vimeo.com/189210575](https://vimeo.com/189210575)

